
Freedom of Thought Requires Free Media Require Free Technology - zoowar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKOk4Y4inVY
======
david927
Thanks for posting this! It was fascinating and thought-provoking.

 _Zoowar_ : email me.

~~~
zoowar
Plastic surgery will soon evolve stealth like technology to thwart privacy
invading facial recognition applications. This is why aliens all look the
same.

~~~
david927
I wanted to talk to you about something I'm thinking about. The idea is to
make a small app that does direct P2P communication. Each person stores
encrypted their contacts routing information. You can direct-message (server-
less) if the person is online, or if not, send it encrypted to others who are
online, and when the person logs in, it's routed on to them. You could do
micro-blogging like this, where messages pulse out to two or three degrees of
separation, and only if they are validated (i.e. liked), do they push on
further. This lets spam die soon (or sooner if it's marked as such) but
important messages will make their way through the system. What do you think?

